# Need quick registration answer



## Just Us N Texas (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay, so we have a couple of shetlands. Today, Jerry and I are trying to get all temp to perms, transfers, futurity noms, and etc. done. We have a shetland gelding that is turning five this year, and we need to know if we have to take him temp to perm as well? We looked at an old rule book, can't find anything, and can't get the new rule book to come up online.

Can anyone answer out there? May as well make one check do for all paperwork. With all the fees, it is like buying a new horse!


----------



## Minimor (Feb 22, 2009)

Shetlands just plain get registered with ASPC--they don't have temporary papers that have to be brought permanent.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, that's what we thought, but a couple people told us we had to bring them permanent. Just needed to check and make sure!


----------



## Karen S (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Vicki,

When Shetlands are registered their papers are already permanent. What you are thinking of is when a Shetland turns (6) six years of age, they get a permanent Height card just like the miniatures when they go permanent.

Hope this helps.

Karen


----------

